# Luckys started labour...



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Im pleased to announce that lucky has just started labour...no contractions yet..but crying loud at me, wont let me leave her...shes in her box in the frontroom with me...shes been so unsettled today, said too Nic earlier that i think she will have them tonight...

will keep you posted!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally god i've been waiting days for this


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

ok tell a lie we now have contractions........


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck to Lucky I hope all goes well and she has a easy trouble free delivery


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Any popping out yet KC?


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Any popping out yet KC?


tiny bit woohoo xxxxx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Its just watery stuff...dont think baby yet...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Keep us posted KC, don't forget airways and breathing


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

ooooohhhh its so exciting this bit.....comon Lucky you can do it


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Great news - hope all goes well.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

oohhhh shes crying so much...shes laying down again now...but still contracting...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> oohhhh shes crying so much...shes laying down again now...but still contracting...


Awwww Lucky you can do it...sooo glad you are on your way to having little fluffy bundles


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

this bubble came out, and placenta but no baby


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> this bubble came out, and placenta but no baby


oh is that a normal thing? I wouldn't know


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

f**k me, sooo tinyyyyyyyy, wasnt formed well...its got everything just its dead


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> f**k me, sooo tinyyyyyyyy, wasnt formed well...its got everything just its dead


Omg...i'm sooo sorry to hear that....fingers crossed for the rest


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

awww bless..hope the rest of the babies are fine xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry - hope Lucky is ok & you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> f**k me, sooo tinyyyyyyyy, wasnt formed well...its got everything just its dead


OMG hun im sorry i hope everything else goes well xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Omg...i'm sooo sorry to hear that....fingers crossed for the rest


i think there are quite a few in there, it didnt get food etc...his little hands are up by his face, tail in between his legs, soo upsetting,


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> i think there are quite a few in there, it didnt get food etc...his little hands are up by his face, tail in between his legs, soo upsetting,


awww bless him it must be awful to see him like that xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> i think there are quite a few in there, it didnt get food etc...his little hands are up by his face, tail in between his legs, soo upsetting,


Awwww hun...hope you are ok....my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

another on way...hope this one is ok.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

mel said:


> awww bless him it must be awful to see him like that xx


was still pink...no fur, xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> another on way...hope this one is ok.......


Everything crossed for it


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

everything crossed here too xx


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck to Lucky & you, hope the rest are OK


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww bless it is sad 
Anymore hun?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

It is normal to lose the odd one, hold it together lass, for the rest of them.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

2nd not out yet, shes getting there....shes soo big..bless her...


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope that Lucky delivers the rest fine and they all healthy...first thing ill do in the morn before work is check this post...thinking of you kitty xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm sticking around cos not at work in the morning, just holler if you need any advice.


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

i'll hang about for a little bit yet, i might take laptop upstairs with me to follow with you


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> i'll hang about for a little bit yet, i might take laptop upstairs with me to follow with you


Im here aswell


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> i'll hang about for a little bit yet, i might take laptop upstairs with me to follow with you


hehe thanks nic xx


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll stay too


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> hehe thanks nic xx


No problem...thats what friends are for


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

good luck lucky


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

How things looking KC?


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

i hope everything is alright


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

yeh me too...hope all is ok


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> How things looking KC?


nothing yet, been pushing for half an hour!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Could be a breach, they can take a bit longer. If she is still pushing that is good.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww bless her i bet she's tired 
Come on lucky you can do it


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Could be a breach, they can take a bit longer. If she is still pushing that is good.


ok, yep still pushing...we see it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

come on lucky xxxx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

its gone bk in lol....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Legs first or head?


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> its gone bk in lol....


lol maybe it got a glimpse of the world n thought f*** that im going back in


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Could be a breach, they can take a bit longer. If she is still pushing that is good.


yep Poppy's kitty was breech and she took over an hour to push it out


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

yay black and white baby.........


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> yay black and white baby.........


awwwww lovely


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> yay black and white baby.........


wahoo 
Is everything ok with the little un?


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool! is he/she ok?


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

yay congrats


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Make sure the sac is off the head and the airways are open, then put onto mum


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

its gutts are hanging out


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> its gutts are hanging out


omg hun i'm sooo sorry


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What???


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

hes breathing, but his gutts are on the outside, think intestines...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> hes breathing, but his gutts are on the outside, think intestines...


OMG hun im so sorry, i think u should ring a vet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh ****, sorry but he would be better off not surviving  hard, but it may be for the best


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

aaaawwwwwwwww poor lil mite 

so sorry to hear that  *big hugs*


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

has she still got more to deliver ?


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> has she still got more to deliver ?


yeh shes still big....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh here's hoping for better news KC


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn....i'm sooo sorry about the first 2{{{big hugs}}}. Is she still contracting or is she resting at mo?


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Damn....i'm sooo sorry about the first 2{{{big hugs}}}. Is she still contracting or is she resting at mo?


shes just cleaning herself now...baby still with us and trying to get milk, she still has more in her...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> shes just cleaning herself now...baby still with us and trying to get milk, she still has more in her...


ok...have you called the emergency vet for advice etc? or do you know what to do with him? I cant beleive this has happened


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Any news huni? xxx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> ok...have you called the emergency vet for advice etc? or do you know what to do with him? I cant beleive this has happened


Its gonna die soon, shes biting his things which is pulling it out of his tummy...


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh i could cry for you hun but that wont help
Please take the kitten away from the mum and call the vet


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Better to just let that one die, hard but true  Concentrate on the other ones to come KC


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

he is white with Tabby markings....not b&w...luckys cleaning him off...hes still fighting...but crying...


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Its gonna die soon, shes biting his things which is pulling it out of his tummy...


omg i wouldn't have a clue what to do here, you are brave.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> he is white with Tabby markings....not b&w...luckys cleaning him off...hes still fighting...but crying...


How is lucky doing? Does she know that there is something wrong?
How are you bearing up...hope youu are ok hun


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

he just dies, liquid came out his mouth, luckys crying too............


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> he just dies, liquid came out his mouth, luckys crying too............


OMG hun im so very sorry


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Take him away hun, wrap him in a flannel or pillowcase. Best just to concentrate on mum now and any more to come. You are doing a very good job, just keep it up


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

*huge hugs* so sorry


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> he just dies, liquid came out his mouth, luckys crying too............


awwww poor baby...damn shame...i sure hope the rest are ok 
Is she ready for another or has labour stopped at the min?


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

aww just read through the thread got a lump in my throat how sad..how are you hun? is lucky doing ok?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening Trace, things not going too well at the mo, hoping for better news soon


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> awwww poor baby...damn shame...i sure hope the rest are ok
> Is she ready for another or has labour stopped at the min?


just took *billy* away from her, she was cuddling him for ages, anyway, thinking positive thoughts...lucky has stared contractions again...


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Evening Trace, things not going too well at the mo, hoping for better news soon


Eve Say hope you're well.

Going to stick around see how Lucky gets on - you cant help but feel it can you its so sad. Im keeping everything crossed we have some good news soon. x


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> just took *billy* away from her, she was cuddling him for ages, anyway, thinking positive thoughts...lucky has stared contractions again...


aww she must be heartbroken...poor Lucky. Hope the rest are ok xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't get much worse, KC has had so much sh*t up to now, got to be a nice result or two to this birth


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Can't get much worse, KC has had so much sh*t up to now, got to be a nice result or two to this birth


yeh, everything crossed for the others


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Come on lucky xxxx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm going to need to go to bed now, my kids will be up in 4 hours, i'll catch up in the morning...hope all goes well now, speak soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> I'm going to need to go to bed now, my kids will be up in 4 hours, i'll catch up in the morning...hope all goes well now, speak soon


night hun xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> I'm going to need to go to bed now, my kids will be up in 4 hours, i'll catch up in the morning...hope all goes well now, speak soon


night mate, thanks for your support....she still contracting so hopefully be some good news when you come on in the morning..nite nite xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Still here with the matchsticks propping up eyes, you must be knacked as well KC by now


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> night mate, thanks for your support....she still contracting so hopefully be some good news when you come on in the morning..nite nite xxx


yeh...hope so...take care...nite nite xxx


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm still here


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> I'm still here


me 2 with fingers n toes crossed


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Come on lucky hunny you can do it, push


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Im not tired at all really, im normally up this time anyway...my other half is here, think luckys 3rd will be here soon....


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh good, fingers crossed for good news hun


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

its out..........still licking it, cant see anything, but i hear the meowing


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Everything still crossed here aswel.x


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> its out..........still licking it, cant see anything, but i hear the meowing


fingers still crossed xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Tabby and white, and its fine...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Tabby and white, and its fine...


Oh thank god for that xxxx


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

aaaaawwwwwwww nice 1, congrats lucky


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Tabby and white, and its fine...


Great News! x


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Yay well done lucky you clever girl
Aww i'm so relieved she has a healthy one


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Yay well done lucky you clever girl
> Aww i'm so relieved she has a healthy one


so am i...if its her only healthy one, then we are going to keep it....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

At last, I take it back Mother Nature, you are not always a bitch. Well done Lucky and mum KC


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> so am i...if its her only healthy one, then we are going to keep it....


Do you reckon there's more kittens to come? xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Its a boy....yeh just felt her, and felt at least 2 more...


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Lets hope they're ok 
I'm off now, catch up in the morning
Good luck Lucky xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Lets hope they're ok
> I'm off now, catch up in the morning
> Good luck Lucky xx


ok thanks hun...xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Im off now aswell gotta be up early 
I hope everything goes well with lucky hun and congrats with the 1 healthy baby, i hope you get some more  i'll check on you as soon as im up xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Im off now aswell gotta be up early
> I hope everything goes well with lucky hun and congrats with the 1 healthy baby, i hope you get some more  i'll check on you as soon as im up xx


aww ok hun, thanks for your support...xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Its a boy....yeh just felt her, and felt at least 2 more...


Awwww so glad its ok.....what about the others? Has she had them yet?


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning, signing in as promised
Any news?
Nic i think we're gona have to wait fo rsomeone to wake up before we hear anythng
Someone's had a long night


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi, cant believe what you (and especially Lucky) had to go through last nite  That must have been awful! {{{{{{hugs}}}}}} So glad she had at least one healthy little one for you both to dote on now! XXX


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

TiffanyLouise said:


> Morning, signing in as promised
> Any news?
> Nic i think we're gona have to wait fo rsomeone to wake up before we hear anythng
> Someone's had a long night


yeh i reckon so....I woke up earlier and the first thing i did was log on here to see if there was any news, I fell back asleep though lol as my wee boy came into bed beside me, wish I hadn't though as i've got nothing done now. I'll be behind allday now lol. 
Cant wait to hear the news off KC when she gets up, I hope all went well for Lucky and the rest of her kittens


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait to hear the news KC, I finally zonked out at 2am. What was the final result


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Hope everything has gone ok., I hope this is not a daft question but should now a vet have been called after the first delivery if the labour had been going so long?
Not asking nastily and hope it does not sound so - but if it had been me I would have been panicing and called the vet.
regards
Sue


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww just read through the posts.. so gutted the first baby didnt make it


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww kc..... i'm so so so sorry for the first 2 little ones that didnt make it  ..... MN can be a rite biatch sometimes..... good news on on your baby boy any more come during the nite  xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hope everything has gone ok., I hope this is not a daft question but should now a vet have been called after the first delivery if the labour had been going so long?
> Not asking nastily and hope it does not sound so - but if it had been me I would have been panicing and called the vet.
> regards
> Sue


Lucky was only contracting for about 30mins before the first wee kitten was delivered


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG 2 died?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Lucky was only contracting for about 30mins before the first wee kitten was delivered


Sadly, I know nothing about cats giving birth, but 30 mins sounds a long time to me! Just praying that Lucky has more positive overnight results.
regarsd
sue


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ahhh just read this, how is mum and baby? any more? sorry about the other 2  you and lucky are very brave girls and you deserve a big hug for keeping it together. *hugs*

rest in peace baby kittens go play with my georgie x


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

good morning all,
Any new's?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sadly, I know nothing about cats giving birth, but 30 mins sounds a long time to me! Just praying that Lucky has more positive overnight results.
> regarsd
> sue


Yeh we are all praying that, it was such a shame to lose first 2 wee kittys


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> good morning all,
> Any new's?


Nothing as yet....must have been a tough night for them


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

No Jem still waiting hun


----------



## gib (Mar 25, 2008)

Just read through it all and I'm so sorry to hear about the first 2 kitties. Hope Grandmother, mother and Baby/s are doing fine. Can't wait for an update  x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I have just read your thread and would like to say sorry for losing first 2.
I hope that when i read later that you have some better news and the little one is doing well...


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thankyou to everyone who helped me through last night...and for all off your kind messages....Please read new post....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

